# PGT Journal



## PGT (Dec 26, 2005)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites,1 slice whole wheat bread, 1teaspoon canola butter,1tbls ketchup

Meal 2:2 oatmeal cookies, 2slices whole wheat veggie pizza(homemade)

Meal 3:Whey protein shake.

Meal 4:Creatine, whole wheat sandwhich turkey breast, chicken.

Meal 5:turkey, brown rice,soup with tiny meatballs. 

Meal 6:Whey protein shake,1 bananna.

Split:

Back:
Bentover row:70x9 70x9 70lbsx9

1 arm Deadlift:20x8 20x8 20lbsx8

Shrugs:50x12 50x12 50lbsx12

Chest:
Benchpress:100x11 100x10 100lbsx6

Benchpress:20x12 20x12 20lbsx12

Incline fly:20x12 20x12 20lbsx12

Abs:
Crunch: x25 x25 x25

Leg rasie: x15 x15 x15

Cardio:5min warmup 30min jog 5 min cool down.

I thinks i got everything down, ill have pics up hopefully by next week and you can tell me what you think, give advice... And i also take a multivitamin.


----------



## PGT (Dec 27, 2005)

*Pgt*

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites,1 slice bread 1teaspoon canola butter,1 tbls ketchup

Meal2:Coldcut sandwhich with turkey,chicken,tuna.

Meal3:Creatine(before workout) Proteinshake(after workout)

Meal4:Turkey,spinich,mixed vegtables

Meal5:Tuna sandwhich

meal6rotien shake,bannnana

Split:

Sqaut:120x7 120x7 120lbsx7

lunge:50x7 50x7 50lbsx7

Deadlift:100x7 100x7 100lbsx7

hamstring curl:110x7 110x7 11lbsx7

lying hamstring curl:60x10 60x10 60lbsx10

Calf raises:x25 x25 x25

Cardio:5min warmp up 30min jo 5min cool down.

Wow my legs are on fire lol
Im also limited to calf exercise becasue i workout at home!!
And I also posted some pics, if you got advice or comments itll be great thnx


----------



## PGT (Dec 28, 2005)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites, whole wheat bread,1tbls canola butter,1tbls ketchup

Meal2:Rice, mixed vegtables,tuna

Meal3rotien shake/Creatine,bannana

Meal4:Stir fry

Meal5:rice tuna mixed vegtables

Meal6rotien shake bannana

Carido/Split: Day Off


----------



## PGT (Dec 29, 2005)

Diet:

Meal1:8eggs whites,2 flax seed whole wheat bread,1tbls canola butter,1tbls ketchup

Meal2:Rice with mixed vegtables,yogurt,handful almonds.

Meal3:creatine post workout,Protien bannana after workout.

Meal4:Whole wheat taco with stir fir (mixed vegtables,chicken beef)

Meal5:Coldcut sandwhich, handfull of almonds.

Meal6rotien shake,Pear

Split:

Front Military press: 40x12 40x12 40lbsx12

Shoulder press:20x12 20x12 20lbsx12

Front raise:10x12 10x12 10lbsx12

Skull crusher:40x12 40x12 450lbsx12

Standing overhead Tri ext:20x7 20x7 20lbsx7

Kickback:10x10 10x10 10lbsx10

BB curl:50x10 50x9 50lbsx8

Incline BB curl:20x6 20x6 20x6

Hammer curl:20x9 20x9 20x9

Cardio:My legs were still very sore from tuesdays workout ill resume cardio tomorrow.

Another great workout feel good just numb lol


----------



## PGT (Dec 30, 2005)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites 2slice flax seed bread,1tble canola butter,1tble ketchup

Meal2:Soup with chicken in it.

Meal3:Creatine post workout, Protein fruit after workout.

Meal4:Whole wheat pasta,tuna oil pepper mushroom sauce.

Meal5:Beef with mixed vegatbles,yogurt

Meal6rotein shake

Split: 

Deadlift bb: 100x10 100x10 100lbsx10

Row t bar:75x10 75x10 75lbsx10

Good morning bb:40x12 40x12 40lbsx12

Incline benchpress:100x9 100x5 100x4

Decline Db:20x12 20x12 20lbs12

DB flys:20x12 20x12 20lbsx20

Decline abd crunch:x25 x25 x25

Seated twist crunch:x25 x25 x25


----------



## PGT (Jan 1, 2006)

Diet: (Dec31)

Meal1:Coldcut sandwhich

Meal2:8egg whites

Meal3rotien shake

Meal4:Beef peppers

Meal5:Steak,vegtables,salad

Split/CardioFF


----------



## PGT (Jan 1, 2006)

Meal1:Souvlaki,fries,salad.

Meal2:Letiles,chicken

Meal3:Chicken soup.

Meal4rotien shake/Creatine

Meal5rotein shake

Split/CardioFF


----------



## PGT (Jan 2, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites bread whole wheat,canola butter

Meal2ork very little chicken potatos spinich

Meal3ost workout creatine after workout protein.

Meal4:BBQ steak,peppers,turkey burger,eggplant

Meal5:Steak ,hamburger,yogurt

Meal6rotein shake fruit

Split:

Squat:120x10 120x10 120lbsx

Deadlift:120x8 120x8 120lbsx8

Step up BB:50x8 50x8 50lbsx8

hamstring curl:110x8 110x8 100lbsx8

Lying hamsrting curl:60x11 60x11 60lbsx11

Calfraise:x25 x25 x25

Feel great,Im not gonna do cardio this week to see what happens muscle/fat wise expample gain lose...


----------



## PGT (Jan 3, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8 eggwhites 2slices flax seed bread,1tbls canola butter

Meal2:coldcut sandwhich, yogurt

Meal3:Tuna sandwhich,apple

Meal4rotien shake

Meal5:Whole wheat pasta,steak,mixed vegtables,almonds.

Meal6:Creatine pre workout protien after workout

Split:
Shoulders:
Rear Military press:50x12 70x8 70x7

Upright row:50x8 50x8 50x8

sideraise:10x12 10x12 10x12

Tricepts:

narrowgrip benchpress:40x12 40x12 40x12

Tri dips: x15 x15 x15

Seated overhead ext:20x8 20x8 20x8

Bicepts:
Preacher curl Db:20x12 20x12 20x12(5 failure reps with own spot help)

Db curl:20x12 20x12 20x12

Concentration curl:20x12 20x12(1rep 2 Failure) 20x12(4 reps Failure)

Feel great long workout today took me 1 hour and a half, but never the less feel good.


----------



## PGT (Jan 4, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites,bread,canola butter 1tbls.

Meal2:Whole wheat pasta apple.

Meal3:coldcut sandwhich.

Meal4rotein shake

Meal5:Chicken vegtables,peas,steak 

Meal6:Creatine,Protein shake.almonds


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 5, 2006)

nice im liking how u got the whole diet thing down gonna be a while before i get dat lol but i think you might be over doin the biceps on the day with precher curls and all dat shit


----------



## PGT (Jan 5, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8ehh whites 2slices bread,1tbls canola butter 1tlbs ketchup

Meal2eanutbutter sandwhich,2 manderins

Meal3:Chicken with green,red peppers,1manderin

Meal4rotein shake

Meal5:Chicken vegtable rice,almonds.

Meal6:Creatine prior workout Protein shake after workout.

Split:

Back:

Db Pullover:40x12 40x12 40x12

Shrug:100x8 100x8 100x8

Deadlift:100x11 100x11 100x11

Chest:

Delcine Benchpress:100x12 100x8 100x7

Decline fly Db:20x12 20x12 20x12

Incline Db press:20x12 20x12 20x12

Abs:

Decline crunch:x25 x25 x25

Frog kick:x15 x15 x15

Another great workout!! Hey thanks ironman for the comment I like to hear if im doing something wrong or just need to be corrected, Though I train every body part with 3 exercises 3 sets of whatever reps..regarding the bicepts um Im not really sure what to say I mean they felt worn out because of the failure reps if  i dont do failure reps they dont feel that worn out (and i love the feeling) Ill listen to your comment and keep an eye on it thanks.And im glad the eating thing is going good took my awhile to adjust to it.


----------



## PGT (Jan 6, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8 egg whites 2slices bread 1tbls canola butter ,1tbls ketchup

Meal2eanut butter sandwhich,1manderin

Meal3:Wendys(cheat day)

Meal4rotien shake

Meal5ro workout Creatine after workout chicken rice red/green peppers.

Meal6rotien shake

Split:

Legs:

Squat:120x11 120x11 120x11

Deadlift:120x9 120x9 120x9

Stepup bb:50x8 50x8 50x8

Leg ext:110x9 110x9 110x9

Lying leg ext:60x12 60x12 60x12

Calf raise x25 x25 x25

Wow Today I was in a rush Had to come home eat,shave,workout,shower in 2 hours. Im going to watch the Raptors tonight at 7 So i cut down on the rest period.Still gotta shave shower and eat so i better go lol. 
Cant barley walk up the stairs. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Another great workout!! Hey thanks ironman for the comment I like to hear if im doing something wrong or just need to be corrected, Though I train every body part with 3 exercises 3 sets of whatever reps..regarding the bicepts um Im not really sure what to say I mean they felt worn out because of the failure reps if i dont do failure reps they dont feel that worn out (and i love the feeling) Ill listen to your comment and keep an eye on it thanks.And im glad the eating thing is going good took my awhile to adjust to it.



I think he may have been right. The biceps is a small muscle group in comparison with most other muscles, so why would it need as much volume? There are many people here who don't even have any direct arm work (myself included), and some of them have very impressive builds (Super Sean comes to mind). A lot of the more knowledgeable people will tell you the same thing. The thing is, the biceps usually get worked pretty well with back movements like rows and face pulls (pull ups and chin ups), so there's usually not too much of a need to work them again. If necessary, I'd maybe do a set for them after my back workout, but again, it's not really needed for growth. My advice would be to try it with the extra work for a few weeks and then try it without. Make sure you keep track of your progress in a log though (but I don't think this will be a problem for you - you seem downright meticulous).


----------



## PGT (Jan 7, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8ehh whites 2lsices bread Whole wheat of course,1tbls ketchup

Meal2:Rice mixed vegtables almonds.

Meal3:Colcut sandwhich, almonds

Meal4rotein shake eas Myoplexe deluxe starwberry(Guys I almost threw up its so thick Im gonna try it 1ce more with 1 of the recipes they give If i dont like it im returning it.)

Meal5:2 turkey hamburgers,potatos,Salad with mixed beans corn tuna,seasoned with viniger and olive oil.

Ya squaggleboggin Thanks for the advice I will try it out like you said a couple of weeks with working the byes and a couple with only 1 exercise after a back workout.I dont want to not Give them at least 1 exercise ill feel to guilty


----------



## PGT (Jan 8, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:Coldcut sandwhich 

Meal2:almonds,rice peas chicken

Meal3rotein shake

Meal4:Salad,roast.

Meal5:Creatine/ protein


----------



## PGT (Jan 9, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:

Meal2:

Meal3:

Meal4:

Meal5:

Meal6:

Split:

Shoulders:

Upright row BB:50x9 50x9 50x9

Seated Bentover Row:10x10 10x10 10x10

Arnold press:20x12 20x12 20x12

Tricepts:

SkullCrusher:50x8 50x8 50x8

Standing overhead ext:20x8 20x8 20x8

Kickbacks:10x12 10x12 10x12

Bicepts:

BB curl:50x11 50x7 50x6

Db incline:20x8 20x8 20x8

BB Preacher curl:50x1 lol

Nice workout, I tried 2 do the preacher curl in the end lifted it once for 1 set
Maybe squabble and ironman were right with over training my bicepts. So i decided no to finish the preacher curls!!
Though oon friday its arm day again so will see!!!


----------



## PGT (Jan 9, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites,2slices bread 

Meal2eanut butter sandwhich,manderin

Meal3:Brown rice chicken peas

Meal4rotein shake

Meal5:chicken spinich potatoes

Meal6:Creatine prior workout protein shake after

Split:

Shoulders:

Upright row BB:50x9 50x9 50x9

Seated Bentover Row:10x10 10x10 10x10

Arnold press:20x12 20x12 20x12

Tricepts:

SkullCrusher:50x8 50x8 50x8

Standing overhead ext:20x8 20x8 20x8

Kickbacks:10x12 10x12 10x12

Bicepts:

BB curl:50x11 50x7 50x6

Db incline:20x8 20x8 20x8

BB Preacher curl:50x1 lol

Nice workout, I tried 2 do the preacher curl in the end lifted it once for 1 set
Maybe squabble and ironman were right with over training my bicepts. So i decided no to finish the preacher curls!!
Though on friday its arm day again so will see!!!


----------



## PGT (Jan 10, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites 1 slice bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

Meal2eanutbutter sandwhich,2 small pears

Meal3:Tuna sandwhich

Meal4rotein shake ,apple

Meal5:Chicken meatballs,asparagus,beans,whole wheat pasta

Meal6:Creatine post workout/Protein after workout

Split:

Back:

bentover row:70x10 70x10 70x10

Deadlift:100x12 100x12 100x12

Shrug:100x9 100x9 100x9

Chest:

Benchpress:100x12 100x9 100x5

Decline press:20x12 20x12 20x12

Decline fly:20x12 20x12 20x12

Abs:

Kneetuck:x15 x15 x15

Seated twist:x25 x25 x25

Well I think soon im change my routine a bit im gonna focous on a 4/5day spt. Mon:Shoulders tricepts abs.Tues:back calves.Wedff Thur:Chest Bicept abs.Fri:Quads and hams.Well The thing is I have to join a gym 1st I workout at home and im simply lacking the machines weights...
As for now im keep doing what im doing till i decide what im going 2 do. As for this workout i feel great bicepts a little sore from yesterday lol.


----------



## PGT (Jan 11, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:Whole wheat pasta,almonds

Meal2eanutbutter sandwhich

Meal3:Rice,chicken,peas

Meal4rotein shake

Meal5asta,assparagus,almonds

Meal6:Creatine/Protein shake

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Jan 12, 2006)

Diet:

Meal1:8egg whites 1slices of bread 1tlbs canola butter/ketchup

Meal2eanutbutter sandwhich

Meal3:Grios pita/almonds

Meal4rotein shake

Meal5:Steak/potaotes

Meal6:Creatine post Protein after workout.

Split:

Legs:

Squat:120x12 120x12 120x12

Lunge:50x8 50x8 50x8

Deadlift:120x10 120x10 120x10

Lying hamstring curl:70x8 70x8 70x8

hamstring curl:110x10 110x10 110x10

Calf raise:x25 x25 x25

Another great workout


----------



## PGT (Jan 13, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 1slices of bread 1tlbs canola butter/ketchup

2:coldcut sandwhich

3:Mc donalds(cheat day)

4roein shake

5:Rice vegtables chicken

6:Creatine/Protein

Split:

Shoulders:

Standing bentover raise:20x6 20x8 20x6

Rear Military press:70x10 70x8 70x7

Front raise:10x12 10x12 10x12

Tricepts:

Skull crusher:50x9 50x9 50x9

Seated overhead ext:20x8 20x8 20x8

Bicept:

Preacher curl:50x9 50x8 50x8

Concentration curl:20x12 20x12 20x12

Well I cut this a little short took out 1 tricept and 1 bicept exercise(Kickbacks/bb curl) Takeing some adivce from people on this site that maybe im overtraning my bicepts.I took a tricept exercise out because I was to fatiged.
Im also like I said before gonna change my routine to train only 2 bodyparts per day mon/tues   thur/fri
Im also gonna join the gym this weekend yay lol I workout at home and the weights are either 2 little or 2 much for all the exercises im doing, plus the gym oviously has more equipment.Oh and i also got a question

I like 2 change exercises evertime I train Is that good bad?? Exmaple should I make a routine and stick to eat for 1month 2 then change it or just keep changing exercises like im doing now????


----------



## PGT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sat/sun Diet:

1:8egg whites

2:Cold cutsandwhich

3eanutbutter sandwhich

4:Creatine Protein shake

5:Stir fry

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Jan 16, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 2slics bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich

3:rice stir fry

4rotein shake

5:Turkey,potatoes

6:Creatine/protein

Split:

Back:

Bentover row:70x11 70x11 70x11

Deadlift:120x8 120x8 120x8

Shrug:100x10 100x10 100x10

Chest:

Bench press:100x12 100x12 100x8

Benchpress Db:20x12 20x12 20x12 

Incline Fly:20x12 20x12 20x12

Abs:

Crunch:x25 x25 x25

Leg Rasie:x25 x25 x25

Hey 
I Never signed up for the gym yet gonna do it for this monday coming cause this is my last week which = 1 month on this program which im changing on monday Im gonna try 2 gain some mass. That my new goal out on 50-70lbs of mass on I really dont know a timeframe for that beacause ive never tried 2 bulk up before so will see.Ill have updated pics on saturday.


----------



## PGT (Jan 17, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 2slices of bread 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich

3:Whole wheat pasta,apple

4rotein shake

5:Turkey,potatos, assparagus.

6:Creatine/Protein

Split:

Legs:

Squat:140x6 125x6 125x6 

Deadlift:140x6 140x6 140x6

lunge:50x9 50x9 50x9

Lyinghamstring curl:70x9 70x9 70x9

Hamstring curl:110x11 110x11

Calf rasie:x25 x25 x25


----------



## PGT (Jan 18, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 2slices bread canola butter/ketchup

2:coldcut sandwhich

3:Whole wheat pasta tuna spices

4rotein shake

5:Meatballs,beans,pasta,corn tuna.

6rotein shake/creatine


----------



## PGT (Jan 19, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 2slices bread canola butter/ketchup

2:coldcut sandwhich

3:Whole wheat pasta tuna spices

4rotein shake

5:

6:Creatine/protien

Split:Shoulders:

Front Militarypress:50x12 50x12 50x12

Shoulder raise:20x12 20x12 20x12

Tricpet:

Skull Crusher:50x10 50x10 50x10

Standing overhead ext:20x9

Bicept:

BB curl:50x12

Standing hammer curl:


----------



## PGT (Jan 20, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites 2slices bread canola butter/ketchup

2:coldcut sandwhich

3:Soup whole wheat pasta.

4rotien shake

5:Bk (cheat day)

6rotein/creatine

Splitff


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow. That's some appreciatively structured stuff, my friend. It's nice to see something so meticulous in a world of people who typically slack off. Keep being consistent and you'll keep making the gains you deserve through your hard work. I also like that you have sensible workouts that aren't crazy as far as volume or frequency goes. Lookin' good, my friend, lookin' good.

If I may ask, how long have you been working out and what are your stats?


----------



## PGT (Jan 21, 2006)

Ive been working out on and off for a couple of years but im going 5months straight on monday as of bodyweight i weigh 171lbs though i want to start to bulk. Ive noticed my muscles got harder but not much gains in size but look more defined.Anything else you wanna know like measurements i gotta find my tapeto measure ill probably have it down tonight.


----------



## PGT (Jan 23, 2006)

So Today im gonna Start the p/rr/s program to see where it leads me.So im gonna make a new thread.
World Of P/RR/S thats the new name im gonna use lol i think it fits well.


----------

